# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  1С 7.7 ред.1.3 УСН базовая 7.70.300 отсутствует НДФЛ 15%

## Alex McStan

Добрый день!

Как можно (если можно) пофиксить эту проблему?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!
> 
> Как можно (если можно) пофиксить эту проблему?


Или вносить изменения в конфигурацию, или переходить на 8-ку.

----------


## Alex McStan

А каким образом вносить? Где копаться? Так-то я рассчитывал, что выйдет обновление с новым расчётом НДФЛ, но его всё нет и нет, а работать надо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А каким образом вносить? Где копаться? Так-то я рассчитывал, что выйдет обновление с новым расчётом НДФЛ, но его всё нет и нет, а работать надо.


Ну я бы в 7.7 добавил субсчет на счете 68 для учета НДФЛ с доходов свыше предельной величины (в бухгалтерии 8 Субсчет 68.01 разбит еще на два субсчета).
И внести изменение в расчет НДФЛ в процедуре "ОбработкаПроведения" Документа начисление ЗП с разделением проводок по НДФЛ по ставкам 13% и 15%.

----------


## Williamzef

Get a free coffee sample with free worldwide shipping! Our coffee is 100% arabica and fair sourced.

----------

